# Vasectomy-When vasectomy



## perrymx (Mar 26, 2009)

When vasectomy is done in office but post sperm count is done at independent lab how would you code vasectomy? Would mod be needed? Thanks!


----------



## rmiller2012 (Mar 30, 2009)

There is a 90 day global for 55250.  The  post vasectomy semen specimens checked in that global period are not billable.  Check the CPT description which says "including postoperative semen examination(s)"


----------



## charonate (Mar 30, 2009)

If you are billing just the vasectomy w/o E/M visit you shouldn't need a mod. Just bill the vasectomy.The sperm count is part of lab.


----------



## perrymx (Mar 31, 2009)

rita06082 said:


> There is a 90 day global for 55250.  The  post vasectomy semen specimens checked in that global period are not billable.  Check the CPT description which says "including postoperative semen examination(s)"


Even though sperm count is done at separate lab?


----------

